# FB125 und CP342-5



## Ralle (5 April 2006)

Ich habe eine 319DP mit integriertem Profibus im Einsatz und zusätzlich noch eine CP342-5 (auch Profibus) mit 24 DP/DP-Kopplern. Beide CP (interne und externe) werden mit je einem FB125 und einem eigenen Instanz-DB auf Fehler überwacht. Für die interne CP funktioniert das, bei der externen CP wird ein fehlender DP/DP-Koppler nicht erkannt, es wird gemeldet "ALL_DP_SLAVES_OK", obwohl die Busfehler-LED auf der CP blinkt. Hat jemand schon Ähnliche Erfahrungen, oder weiß Abhilfe?

PS: FB125 wird jeweils für jeden CP aufgerufen, im OB1, OB82 und OB86.


----------



## volker (5 April 2006)

aus der onlinehilfe des fb125

Einsatzbereich FB125 und FC125

Der FB125 und FC125 ist für folgende integrierte und externe DP-Schnittstellen einsetzbar:
CPU 313C-2 DP
CPU 314C-2 DP
CPU 315-2 DP (ab 6ES7 315-2AF02-0AB0)
CPU 315-2 DP (nur 6ES7 315-2AF01-0AB0):
FC125 nicht einsetzbar
FB125 ohne Erkennung der gestörten Slaves im Anlauf/bei RESET
CPU 316-2 DP
CPU 317-2 DP
CPU 317-2 PN/DP
CPU 318-2 DP
C7-626 DP (ab 6ES7 626-2AG01-0AE3)
C7-633 DP und C7-634 DP
SINUMERIK 840D mit integrierter CPU315-2 DP (6ES7 315-2AF01-0AB0):
FC125 nicht einsetzbar
FB125 ohne Erkennung der gestörten Slaves im Anlauf/bei RESET
SINUMERIK 840DI mit integrierter CPU315-2 DP (6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0)
CPU 41x-2/3/4 DP
CP 443-5
IM 467 und IM 467 FO
WIN AC
*Nicht für CP 342-5*


----------



## volker (5 April 2006)

evtl funtz die fc3 aus simatic_net_cp


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2006)

RTFM siehste  .

Ich hab das Ding schon so lange im Einsatz, daß ich daran überhaupt nicht gedacht habe. Wozu kann man dann die Schnittstelle als "extern" am FB125 angeben ? Im von dir geposteten Text sind es doch alles interne Schnittstellen, welche ist denn extern? 

Werd den FC mal suchen, ansonsten gibts halt die Diagnose im OB zu Fuß  .


----------



## volker (5 April 2006)

für die 443 und die im467 wirst du diesen wohl brauchen.

bei der suche  obs ne neuere v vom fb125 als 4.9 gibt bin ich auf diesen beitrag gestossen.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/skm/frameset.asp?url=%2FWW%2Fllisapi%2Edll%2F21626695%3Ffunc%3Dll%26objId%3D21626695%26objaction%3Dcsopen%26siteid%3Dcseus%26aktprim%3D0%26skm%3D1%26lang%3Dde&Query=dp_dia&SearchArea=alle&id=21626695&F11Marker=false&siteid=cseus&query2=&modelled=&lang=de


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2006)

Stöhn, das hatte ich befürchtet, muß ich also mal den Status durchwürgen. Hätte ich gerne drauf verzichtet  . Danke erstmal Volker.


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2006)

Na toll, für 50 Einheiten gibts bei Siemens eine FB13 'DiagFB', dann mach ich das halt selbst.


----------



## Lazarus™ (29 September 2006)

Hallo Ralle,
ich habe genau dieses Problem nun auch. Hast du dir da einen Baustein gebaut für ???
Mich interessieren nur 3 Bits: Station Ok, Station gestört, Station Ausfall.
Bei allen Steuerungen löppt das ja auch mit dem Fb125, aber ich habe auch 2 CP's *grrrr*

und nun dachte ich, ich könnte ein wenig schnorren bei dir


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2006)

Hast 'ne email  !


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2006)

Mail kam zurück, schick mir mal deine Adresse, geht dann leider erst Mittwoch früh raus!


----------



## Klärmolch (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Sorry, das ich den alten Tread nochmal ausgrabe.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Bitte um Hilfe

Vielen Dank 
Klärmolch


----------



## Klärmolch (19 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
muß ich den FC3 für jeden Teilnehmer extra aufrufen?

Gruß
Klärmolch


----------



## markham (13 Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

steh vor dem gleichen Problem.
Bitte auch um Hilfe.

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Markham


----------



## ulkula (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo markham,

meinst Du mit 





markham schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> steh vor dem gleichen Problem.
> Bitte auch um Hilfe.
> ...


 
dass Du Infos zum Lesen von Diagnoseinformation von Slaves hinter dem CP342-5 brauchst?

Der Diagnosebaustein FC3 (DP_Diag) liefert die Diagnosedaten der Slaves.

Was brauchst Du denn genau?
Du kannst eine Liste der Baugruppen abfragen und dann bei Bedarf die Einzeldiagnose der Slaves auslesen.

Viele Grüsse Sabine


----------



## ross (1 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
habe den alten Tread wieder ausgegraben, da ich den  Diagnosebaustein FC3 (DP_Diag) testen wollte. 
kann mir hier jemand die FC-Parameter erkären, bzw. wo ich die Werte finde?
CPLADDR, ERROR ist klar, andere wenige (DTYPE). Das habe ich bereits gefunden.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objId=6167276&nodeid4=20229805&nodeid0=28426380&load=content&start=31&csSort=-DOCBETREFF&subtype=136000〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=4&objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW
nach Slave ausfall (strom aus) bekomme ich aber keine fehlermeldung.


----------

